# Old Gospel Hymns - Building up Your Faith



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

This is surely a lovely song.  It is Acapella version - The Unseen Hand.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/b_zFPSPGiqE]The Unseen Hand - Acappella version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UWndDW_271g]Holy Holy Holy Lord God Almighty .. [Agnus Dei] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

Greystone Chapel - this song has a real sweet story attached to it!  Glory!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/1bQEmDqGsKU]Marty Stuart And His Fabulous Superlatives - Greystone Chapel (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nxzQ9TkrQvM]Surely Goodness and Mercy - Martha Reed Garvin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/kINaS_UMHA0]The Stanley Brothers - Get Down On Your Knees And Pray - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvVr2uks0C8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvVr2uks0C8[/ame]

Jesus Christ Superstar- Superstar


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/IG5sYMIMvEc]Bill Monroe - Walking in Jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/98jNS8MmEqw]Ricky Skaggs and Patty Loveless - Daniel Prayed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPi2r2j70Zc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPi2r2j70Zc[/ame]

Jesus Christ Superstar- Hosanna


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2Tz6jeEHYiQ]I Can't Even Walk (Without You Holding My Hand) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0riOEiK2kqA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0riOEiK2kqA[/ame]

Godspell(Robin Lamont)- Day By Day


----------



## williepete (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## williepete (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/D05AAjgitnA]God on the Mountain Lynda Randle YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l3oiQHcdK0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l3oiQHcdK0[/ame]

Hair- Hare Krishna


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pPvNqOb6RA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pPvNqOb6RA[/ame]

Led Zeppelin- Stairway to Heaven


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swIcX57vYDI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swIcX57vYDI[/ame]

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit In The Sky


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBo-n_17XU0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBo-n_17XU0[/ame]

Rufus Wainwright- Hallelujah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/nYaG7Yh1i6k]'When I Get To The End Of The Way' - Lynda Randle. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## williepete (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DapPR96fyDk]Elvis Presley - Milky White Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8-NDZHBf4c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8-NDZHBf4c[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNGnIKUdMI[/ame]

George Harrison- My Sweet Lord


----------



## williepete (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vryEGPru1lQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vryEGPru1lQ[/ame]

Simon & Garfunkel- Silent Night/7 O'Clock News


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/deJDkU6qiGE]Abide With Me (King's College Choir, Cambridge) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xvs20pNMte4]He Abides (hymn) with lyrics (I'm rejoicing night and day) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9l4TgVO9uwA]Johnny Cash sings "Peace in the Valley" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2014)

Mahalia Jackson - Oh Happy Day!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHEE52X6pZ4]Mahalia Jackson - Oh Happy Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rPDe67hsH98]Jesus Hold My Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/As-GWGoYgy8]Speers - I Never Shall Forget the Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/h-zVLuXc83g]He Set Me Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

May those who love God never hear these words.  That is my prayer.   Do you tell others about Jesus Christ, Beloved?   If you are born again and know the LORD please share Him with others today while there is still time.   

 [ame=http://youtu.be/5CgHZJLXwMs]The Marshall Family - You Never Mentioned Jesus To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gRpp7HXp_0s]WHEN I TRADE THE OLD CROSS FOR A CROWN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/KJS4ofL2wos]Be a Light for Jesus Everyday by Moonlight Bluegrass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ydcz-KhSbrk]Where Shall I Be? (Christian Song From The Original Vinyl Record) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zQ70x4bu2yE]Old Time Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EBcOFYF3u6A]Nothing But The Blood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sGVuHMUwoPs]Tell Me the Story of Jesus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WFgAnhHhesk]Jesus Saves - Travis Cottrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/tw-g4-DTKfU]Mahalia Jackson - Just As I Am - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7x2IpLSfqp8]All to Jesus I Surrender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6ihP70LKq5M]Foggy Mountain boys - Lord I'm coming Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2PTFKhPkBNg]Shall We Meet Beyond the River? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oHi0PSuxdH4]Let Him In - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 24, 2014)

From one of the greatest country singers of all time

Whispering Hope

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iij9qkJeReM&feature=kp]Slim and Byron Whitman - Whispering Hope --- (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]

Beyond the Sunset

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxgu07hXkGs]Slim Whitman- Beyond The Sunset (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]

It is no Secret

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBJYRc2Elhs]Slim Whitman - It Is No Secret What God Can Do (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 24, 2014)

And three more from Slim Whitman

How Great Thou Art

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hw4ipCG7X0]Slim Whitman - How Great Thou Art -- (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]

An Evening Prayer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1xEG58ruHw]Slim Whitman - An Evening Prayer (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]

Suppertime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5zt4B4y5Bo]Slim Whitman - Suppertime--- (Orvsha) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vc7erDz5KSU]Pass Me Not O Gentle Savior Hymn (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NG27J8fhzO4]Sons Of The Pioneers - Where Is My Wandering Boy Tonight (c.1941). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/-HKCIiBVf-U]Loretta Lynn - "If I Could Hear My Mother Pray Again" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6CtMi6A5_qA]Marion Williams - Tell Mother I'll Be There - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/x3qebDnoaFQ]There is A Fountain Filled With Blood (Hymn with music and words) - William Cowper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bnm4mTKDvl8&list=PL1180096898101F4F&feature=share&index=30]John Berry - The Old Rugged Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/f9qN83LT014]Dont turn Him Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/l55MO6_zItc]Triumphant Quartet sings Because He Loved Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0Lbi4MiclXQ]Sammy Lewis "Have You Any Time For Jesus" (1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WiMx_InQ3tY]"Nothing Between My Soul and The Savior" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SfCs0COydAI]Saviour, More Than Life to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bcO2atop2vI]Johnny Cash and his Mom perform "The Unclouded Day" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ygWdEn0jhIQ]Professor Johnson And His Gospel Singers - Where Shall I Be - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

The anointing on this man's life is beautiful.  Listen to his voice!

[ame=http://youtu.be/dfIMuokrjq0]Only Trust Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MU98khZAz2g]The Comforter Has Come with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/V7CuZDm6i4I]Glory Glory Hallelujah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/1EgJxPbS9ds]Softly and Tenderly Jesus Is Calling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/fWXaTqfdXok]A Beautiful Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HLqZnQ5v2RU]Baylor A Cappella Choir Tour 2011 - Come Thou Fount - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 25, 2014)

Ever notice how some people do alot of talking about "God" but never mention Jesus Christ to others?  That they are the same ones who are first to wage accusations against the brethren of Jesus Christ?    Why is that?  Could it be they do not know him?  

[ame=http://youtu.be/5CgHZJLXwMs]The Marshall Family - You Never Mentioned Jesus To Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

It is good to hear music that will stir up your faith in God and remind you of how much He loves you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

But it is for someone here who likes this song and  the Lord knows who that person is.  

 [ame=http://youtu.be/vrt_StsQobI]Redeemed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

Satan is a liar, Beloved.  Do you think for one second satan would be whispering in your ear that you are not redeemed if you weren't?    Oh my!   No way!  He doesn't want the lost coming to Christ!  Neither does he want the redeemed to know they are redeemed!  You ARE redeemed!  You ARE ALREADY redeemed!   Forget the past!  God says, It is finished!  Forget it!  He loves you!  Do not let that liar rob one more moment of your peace, your life, your time!  He is a liar and the Father of it.   Jesus loves you and He is not condemning you for anything!  You hear that?  That is the Holy Spirit telling you!  It is true.  You are loved, You are forgiven, your sins are washed away and forgotten beneath the blood of Christ.  Be at peace.  The Lord has saved all your tears in a bottle.  He knows.  It's alright.  He knows.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

When Satan tries to remind you of your past?   Remind him of his future!  

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pqk3d2CpXX0]My sins Are Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QCN893hzueQ]This little light of mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

Jesus did not come into the world to condemn it but to save it.  Jesus loves you.  It's good news!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zs_CHR0xO88]Jesus Saves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jun 26, 2014)

"...if you make it in heaven before I do.....save a seat for me!!!! "  yesssssss


the amazing BBKing!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5pL2QFWyOc]B.B. King - Save a Seat for Me - Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08a6wc3Z7ZE]Third Day-Medley / Turn your eyes upon Jesus / Your love O' Lord - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXvIaaPIrlM]Third Day - Agnus Dei - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwlCibGItok]Third Day Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wktv5mA7EB0]Thief - Third Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWyufa8KTQs]I Come to the Garden Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWYZLsjVhcw]The Old Rugged Cross Sandi Patti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bon1XtAdzD0]El Shaddai -- Amy Grant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_e_AwEPgXA]Emmanuel - Amy Grant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyN-krBTWLY]Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSvH4s-4sCQ]Whitney Houston - Battle Hymn Of The Republic (WHH) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCp5LG_zNE]Celtic Woman - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGxiQo0LDzw]Celtic Woman - What Child Is This (Home for Christmas album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5MpQsLJvOw]O Holy night by Celtic Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A3i0GATnRI]What Child is This - Lindsey Stirling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xtpJ4Q_Q-4]O Come, O Come Emmanuel - Traditional Choir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kQ5xJAJFw]Ave Maria By Nana Mouskouri - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFFqLwpdcX8]Wilmette - Trinity United Methodist Choir - Doxology & Congregational Hymn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeremiah ... you like this one? I do 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZugjl1DBsk]I Believe - Elvis Presley (Gospel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 7, 2014)

better than lot of stuff currently featured in many churches....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2014)

I rarely visit them, Manonthestreet.  I worship at home.  Thanks for music, ya'll.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the old Gospel songs that build up our faith but I also love newer music written by Phil Driscoll ( still this song was written decades ago )   For faith building - Skye- this one is bar none one of the best I've ever heard.   This song does it for me.  It's a keeper!


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtBbyglq37E]Aretha Franklin - I say a little prayer ( Official song ) HQ version , Photos / Photoshoots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I love the old Gospel songs that build up our faith but I also love newer music written by Phil Driscoll ( still this song was written decades ago )   For faith building - Skye- this one is bar none one of the best I've ever heard.   This song does it for me.  It's a keeper!
> 
> Phil Driscoll - Warriors - YouTube




This song presents the battle plan and the command to put on the whole armor of God.  Found in Ephesians 6: 10-18 and today I am going to do a demonstration of that warfare by posting a thread called Testimony of an Ex-Satanist which will be a series in which Lucifer will be exposed on a level he has yet to be exposed - on this board - anyhow - and as I do not do that @ thing I will just tell manonthestreet and Marianne to make sure not to miss that thread because if they found this thread interesting they are most definitely going to find the one I'm about to do far more to the point.  Concerning worship - who is who - and most definitely I would agree that Rock and Roll music has absolutely no place in the church nor in the life of a Christian ( it is the medium through which the demons gain access to the listener )  which is what I am thinking perhaps manonthestreet was eluding to in his comment.     - Jeremiah   p.s.  I do not do the Ava Maria thing as I worship Jesus Christ alone.  * I will make sure to put that thread up today ( God willing ) but first I have to pull a lamb out of the well on the Pentacostal Fire thread.


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

One of the most beautiful voices of last century, Paul Robeson ...  singing "Jerusalem"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt-2Ijppbiw]Paul Robeson - jerusalem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

My favorite song from Paul Robeson, "Carry Me Back To Green Pastures".  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrHlFuJ11Po]PAUL ROBESON - Carry Me Back To Green Pastures - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UL_4nWfYMWE]Phil Driscoll - To Your Majesty (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LjBDY97NSxE]Phil Driscoll - A Higher Plane / Holy Ground (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/gdpXqj_3gDg]Phil Driscoll - Faithful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Impenitent (Dec 11, 2014)

Buried our mother this week.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Jun 30, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## konradv (Jun 30, 2015)

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you for posting drifter! Beautiful harmony!  ^^^^


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 28, 2015)

I went to a Protestant service with my ex, and told her I didn't understand why all the singing. She said that's one of the ways they worship. Made sense to me. 

I still divorced the bitch.


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)

and the duet with Celine Dion ...what a beautiful voice she has ...


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 30, 2015)

skye said:


>


One of my favorites of Elvis. I listen to his gospel collection quite often. That one is not on it of course. I like to listen to seeing is believing, I've got confidence, bosom of Abraham and I John when I want a pick me up


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 30, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I love the old Gospel songs that build up our faith but I also love newer music written by Phil Driscoll ( still this song was written decades ago )   For faith building - Skye- this one is bar none one of the best I've ever heard.   This song does it for me.  It's a keeper!
> ...


I do not get you. You slam kenneth copeland calling him a charlatan and anyone who listens to him better get before the lord to repent but you promote Phil Driscoll. I have nothing against either of them but you do know they are really good friends right? Phil has played and been a part of Kenneth's conventions for years. So by my way of looking at it you are supporting that person which you find to be wicked by association.


----------



## konradv (Aug 30, 2015)

Bob Dylan- Knockin On Heavens Door


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 9, 2015)

Written in 1857


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Sally Vater (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Sally Vater (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 17, 2015)

*Elephant Revival / Leyla McCalla / eTones - Wade In The Water*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Elephant Revival / Leyla McCalla / eTones - Wade In The Water*



Wade in the water - Blind Boys of Alabama is a favorite song of mine!  I love that song!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 17, 2015)

This is another favorite of mine -  this woman is on fire for God!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 17, 2015)

This is another great one!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2015)

I've played it before but really like it so again  what a great voice.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)

mmm oh my soul says YES


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hang on in there and don't give up


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



I love this song so much


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This is another favorite of mine -  this woman is on fire for God!!



one of my favs by them


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Drifter!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



Keep these coming love it


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 25, 2015)

Just ran out of gas. LOL...good night!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 29, 2015)

Many songs have been created from scriptures from the 119th Psalm.  But this one beats them all.  
Hiding the Word in his heart - this boy is a blessing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 8, 2017)

This is my favorite version...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Snouter (Jun 18, 2017)




----------

